# Question for the Navy boys......



## CallOfDuty (8 Jul 2005)

Hey there everyone, I just have a quick question.  For those of you who are in the navy now.....basically I just want to ask, do you like your job?   I understand of course that there are lots of things to complain about, such as proper funding, time away and things of that nature, but when you get down to it......do you like your job?  
   Cheers all
Steve


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (8 Jul 2005)

Any job has its good days and bad days. Some days I can't wait to get into work others, well, that extra timmies helps get me going. In the long run it is what you make of it. If you are miserable and absolutely hate what you are doing every day, then the best thing for yourself and the navy (CF as well), is for you to leave.


----------



## CallOfDuty (8 Jul 2005)

Hey there Ex-Dragoon...thanks for your answer.  Are you here in Halifax, or from Esquaimault?


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (8 Jul 2005)

In Halifax....if I was in BC my answer might have been different


----------



## CallOfDuty (8 Jul 2005)

wow that was fast!  I'm in Halifax myself.............well across the bridge in darkmouth....I mean dartmouth ;D
     Do you mind if I ask your trade?


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (8 Jul 2005)

CallOfDuty said:
			
		

> wow that was fast!   I'm in Halifax myself.............well across the bridge in darkmouth....I mean dartmouth ;D
> Do you mind if I ask your trade?



dartmouth area as well....NCI-Op


----------



## CallOfDuty (8 Jul 2005)

ahhh coool.  I was talking with one of the commissionares at the airport last night and he was an NCI OP as well.  He said he really enjoyed his trade.  I think I may be leaning towards a techincal naval trade myself.  Just trying to decide which one I would like the most.
  Cheers


----------



## Navalsnpr (8 Jul 2005)

Any questions about the NET (Naval Electronic Tech) let me know...


----------



## CallOfDuty (9 Jul 2005)

Hey there Navalsnipr, thanks..............are you into Acoustics, communications, or tactical?


----------



## Navalsnpr (9 Jul 2005)

Comm Side.


----------



## CallOfDuty (9 Jul 2005)

Can you tell me what the average day is like for a NET (c), while at home and when out to sea?


----------



## Navalsnpr (9 Jul 2005)

CallOfDuty said:
			
		

> Can you tell me what the average day is like for a NET (c), while at home and when out to sea?



At Sea we normally work the 1 in 2 watch, meaning you are working 5, off 5 working 7  & off seven in a 24 hour rotation. During your hours on watch, you perform duties like health monitoring of the Combat Systems, Preventative & Corrective Maintenance as well as do other things such as drive the ship, Clean the ship, training etc.

Alongside onboard, your job will be a lot of maintenance, both preventative and corrective.


----------



## CallOfDuty (10 Jul 2005)

Thanks for the info 
    I was wondering..........is there one or two trades out there, that you might have heard people saying " ah.....I wish I had've taken THAT trade..."?
       I dont mean to ask silly questions.....I suppose I'm just nervous about making the wrong decision when it comes to a possible career.
  Have a good night
Steve


----------



## axeman (10 Jul 2005)

Hull Tech i hear a lot of i wish i go that trade.... spec pay day workers  hand skill and all sorts of favors owed in the end as we make  all sorts of things


----------



## CallOfDuty (10 Jul 2005)

hmmmm....does anyone know the other NCM Naval spec pay trades??  I know that NCI OP is one of them, what else?


----------



## CallOfDuty (10 Jul 2005)

found it...........................................Naval Electronics Technician (Acoustic)
Naval Electronics Technician (Communications)
Naval Electronics Technician    ( Manager)
Naval Electronics Technician (Tactical)
Naval Electronic Sensor Operator
Naval Weapons Technician
Tactical Acoustic Sensor Operator
Hull Technician
and Marine Engineer Articifer is spec 2


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (10 Jul 2005)

NCI OP is spec pay upon reaching MS


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (10 Jul 2005)

axeman said:
			
		

> Hull Tech i hear a lot of i wish i go that trade.... spec pay day workers   hand skill and all sorts of favors owed in the end as we make   all sorts of things



Day workers...hardly those boy stand MCR watchkeeper as well.


----------



## CallOfDuty (10 Jul 2005)

MCR watchkeeper?


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (10 Jul 2005)

machinery control room...they watch damage control boards looking for fire, water ingress, air pressure, things like that


----------



## axeman (10 Jul 2005)

yes they are mcr watch keepers but thats a standard rotaion it normally is alot less then say the watch states of a bosun ...ehhh you win some you lose some ... all depends on what you want to do


----------



## Navalsnpr (10 Jul 2005)

MCR Watchkeeper is a duty watch that personnel in the MSE & CSE departments stand when they are alongside. As ex-dragoon stated, then monitor all the ships machinery systems as well as the damage control and supression system. The watch rotation is less than what is normally stood on the brow, but most ships are able to maintain a 1-15 to 1-20 rotation meaning you would stand a 24 hour duty every 15-20 days.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (10 Jul 2005)

axeman said:
			
		

> yes they are mcr watch keepers but thats a standard rotaion it normally is alot less then say the watch states of a bosun ...ehhh you win some you lose some ... all depends on what you want to do



Thats hardly day worker status though.


----------



## Navalsnpr (10 Jul 2005)

CallOfDuty said:
			
		

> found it...........................................Naval Electronics Technician (Acoustic)
> Naval Electronics Technician (Communications)
> Naval Electronics Technician      ( Manager)
> Naval Electronics Technician (Tactical)
> ...



CallOfDuty,

If you have any Questions about these trades, I'm sure there are at least one of each here on this board.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (10 Jul 2005)

TAS Ops are now known as Sonar Ops


----------



## Island Ryhno (10 Jul 2005)

How much sea time are you guys (Ex-Dragoon & Navalsniper) doing right now? Also, how long would it take for a newbie to get a shot at NBP? Thanks


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (10 Jul 2005)

My ship just got out of refit right now so we are undergoing the slow process of getting things backtogether. None right now but after the summer and most of next year I will be gone.


----------



## Island Ryhno (10 Jul 2005)

Thanks! Is it hard on the family life? I imagine it must be at times!


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (10 Jul 2005)

Its not easy and some families do not last through the long seperations but its what you make of your time between that is important.


----------



## Navalsnpr (10 Jul 2005)

Info on NBP's can be viewed at the following thread:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/29965.0.html


----------



## CallOfDuty (11 Jul 2005)

Thats my wifes biggest worry...................the time spent apart from her and the kids :-\


----------



## 277to081 (14 Jul 2005)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> machinery control room...they watch damage control boards looking for fire, water ingress, air pressure, things like that


Oh, I thought they just took turns playing solitaire. :dontpanic:


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (14 Jul 2005)

277to081 said:
			
		

> Oh, I thought they just took turns playing solitaire. :dontpanic:



I think everyone pretty much does that at least once a watch


----------

